# Trip to dudley zoo - pic heavy.



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Had a great time think we visited the reptile section 3 or 4 times wife had to drag me away was chatting with the keeper there for a while really decent guy loved his reptiles.


----------



## gary m (Jun 11, 2011)

good photos, have you ever been to bristol zoo and which do you find best


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

No never been there mate.


----------



## gary m (Jun 11, 2011)

i will just have to go to dudley zoo and compare


----------

